# 50 Most Loathsome People in America, 2007



## Andrew Green (Dec 26, 2007)

http://buffalobeast.com/122/50mostloathsome2007.html


----------



## tellner (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you, I'd forgotten what paper does that column.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2007)

Certainly a lot to agree with there...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 26, 2007)

Facinating Captain. I find their selections for #1 and #2 to be completely logical. :spock:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Facinating Captain. I find their selections for #1 and #2 to be completely logical. :spock:


Well I for one disagree with selection #6... I didn't care two bits about Anna Nicole's death. She was a bimbo that should've taken better care of herself and her kids.


----------



## crushing (Dec 26, 2007)

Glenn Beck is on the list, but not the much more loathsome Anderson Cooper or Nancy Grace?  At least Beck was somewhat humorous that one time I paid attention to his show.


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 26, 2007)

crushing said:


> Glenn Beck is on the list, but not the much more loathsome Anderson Cooper or Nancy Grace?  At least Beck was somewhat humorous that one time I paid attention to his show.



I'll give you Nancy Grace, but what did poor Anderson Cooper do to get lumped in with that motley crew?


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 26, 2007)

does it help my case that i dont know who half those people are?


----------



## Tames D (Dec 26, 2007)

*Blasphemy!*

*41. Chuck Norris* 
Charges: Only famous for knowing Bruce Lee. Churning out puerile "action" bilge for 30 years. Skill as martial artist greatly exaggerated. Kitsch value wearing thin. Total Home Gym®. Walker, Texas Ranger once let a little girl battle armed gangsters, because she had the power of belief in God. Doesn't understand evolution, despite access to mirrors.


----------



## crushing (Dec 26, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> I'll give you Nancy Grace, but what did poor Anderson Cooper do to get lumped in with that motley crew?


 
He is very similar to Nancy Grace with his over-the-top dramatics.  But, to be honest, I haven't really seen him since his hurricane _episodes_, so maybe he has gotten better.


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 26, 2007)

crushing said:


> He is very similar to Nancy Grace with his over-the-top dramatics.  But, to be honest, I haven't really seen him since his hurricane _episodes_, so maybe he has gotten better.



Wow, I would hope so.  Nancy Grace is loathsome, especially in her assumption of guilt for every single accused.  Even when it drives them to suicide.
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=2448050


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 27, 2007)

I like this one:


> *13. Anne Coulter*
> Charges: A skeletal freak who hates the world and lives          to anger people into buying her books. Says Jews need to be "perfected,"          as if Christians are in better shape. Is against her own right to vote.          Called John Edwards a ******, when really he's just a little swishy. Is          about as sexy as a preying mantis. If Coulter were a man, she'd never          be allowed on TV.
> Exhibit A: "****** isn't offensive to gays; it's          got nothing to do with gays."
> Sentence: Forced marriage to Osama bin Laden.


... um ... and this one  ...



> *9. You*
> Charges: You believe in freedom of speech, until someone          says something that offends you. You suddenly give a damn about border          integrity, because the automated voice system at your pharmacy asked you          to press 9 for Spanish. You cling to every scrap of ******** you can find          to support your ludicrous belief system, and reject all empirical evidence          to the contrary. You know the difference between patriotism and nationalism          -- it's nationalism when foreigners do it. You hate anyone who seems smarter          than you. You care more about zygotes than actual people. You love to          blame people for their misfortunes, even if it means screwing yourself          over. You still think Republicans favor limited government. Your knowledge          of politics and government are dwarfed by your concern for Britney Spears'          children. You think buying Chinese goods stimulates our economy. You think          you're going to get universal health care. You tolerate the phrase "enhanced          interrogation techniques." You think the government is actually trying          to improve education. You think watching CNN makes you smarter. You think          two parties is enough. You can't spell. You think $9 trillion in debt          is manageable. You believe in an afterlife for the sole reason that you          don't want to die. You think lowering taxes raises revenue. You think          the economy's doing well. You're an idiot.
> Exhibit A: You couldn't get enough Anna Nicole Smith          coverage.
> Sentence: A gradual decline into abject poverty as you          continue to vote against your own self-interest. Death by an easily treated          disorder that your health insurance doesn't cover. You deserve it, chump.


The top two set my rockets soaring! *applause*


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 27, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> *Blasphemy!*
> 
> *41. Chuck Norris*
> Charges: Only famous for knowing Bruce Lee. Churning out puerile "action" bilge for 30 years. Skill as martial artist greatly exaggerated. Kitsch value wearing thin. Total Home Gym®. Walker, Texas Ranger once let a little girl battle armed gangsters, because she had the power of belief in God. Doesn't understand evolution, despite access to mirrors.



Chuck is one of those so bad it's funny sort of actors...  actually, I don't know if "actor" applies.  Wait, I understand now!

Chuck Norris doesn't act, his characters act like him.


----------



## tellner (Dec 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Chuck is one of those so bad it's funny sort of actors...  actually, I don't know if "actor" applies.  Wait, I understand now!
> 
> Chuck Norris doesn't act, his characters act like him.



The sad bit is that that's probably true. He has a dramatic range that spans the entire alphabet from A to, well, B. No director would bother trying to do anything but a typecasting with him.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 27, 2007)

tellner said:


> The sad bit is that that's probably true. He has a dramatic range that spans the entire alphabet from A to, well, B. No director would bother trying to do anything but a typecasting with him.


A to B? No,he gets from A to almost Ad...


----------



## thardey (Dec 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Chuck is one of those so bad it's funny sort of actors...  actually, I don't know if "actor" applies.  Wait, I understand now!
> 
> Chuck Norris doesn't act, his characters act like him.



You're not kidding -- I met him a couple of times, and he *is* Walker, Texas Ranger. A very cool guy, but I don't think his acting is "acting."

"Chuck Norris will be played by Walker"


----------

